# mission dinning table plans needed



## mvr53 (Jan 18, 2009)

A year and a half ago I got the bug to make cabinets ,My nephwe whants me to build him this table.my shop is pretty well set up but for my frist big table i would like to have plans could anyone help out ?? thanks ... Michael


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

mvr, You'll probably have to draw your own. Not that hard really. We know the height is around 30" and we know the width is around 42". Draw a side view using those measurements and scale everything else to fit. For instance the aprons look like 3" as do the legs. Stetchers are a little bigger, say 4". Spindles are 1". Draw it up and see how it looks. Change anything that doesnt look right. When drawing something for myself I try to allways use the "golden rectangle or ratio". Seems to work pretty well and I get something that is pleasant to the eye. Good luck


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Michael,
Where did you get the picture from in the first place? Is the table local where you could go there and actually measure it up? If not, it's not that hard to scale the pieces like 12penny said. Do it all the time. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

http://www.woodzone.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=Table_Chairs&Category_Code=

Here is a link to plans for table and chairs that are very close to what you have pictured.

John


----------

